# Question About lighting..



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

So my aquarium that i purchased recently to start a saltwater tank came with an LED light that says is ideal for a planted tank with 8000k and 1470 lumens..
It also has another space to add one more strip of LEDs.
My question is if i add another strip in it will it be sufficient enough to grow any type of corals? There isnt any blue led's its all white.
I am hoping to save a bit of money here as i still have alot of expenses before its all set up.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

probably will have to buy a dedicated reef led or if you go fowler instead, it might not matter. Just get a strip of blue led's.

AquaAddict


----------



## 420nm (Apr 14, 2015)

Lumens is never a great measurement for aquariums, Par readings help a lot more.

What is the wattage of the LED's?

What is the make/model?

How deep is your tank?

If you're keeping coral, they will 100% require more light on the blue spectrum.


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

AquaAddict said:


> probably will have to buy a dedicated reef led or if you go fowler instead, it might not matter. Just get a strip of blue led's.
> 
> AquaAddict


So if I added something like this R2 Solutions Extreme LED Moonlights would that work?

The LED's i have now are http://fluvalaquatics.com/us/produc...ll-and-led-tube-45-bow-aquarium/#.VuOg39-rRcA 
There is not much about the specifications of them


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

bump ~!


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

The moonlight is junk. Don't even bother. You'll probably have sufficient light for some pretty basic corals depending on how deep the water is vs. coral placement. I'd hazard to guess that this is PROBABLY not the look you are aiming for, though.

Easy solution -- Pick up a single HOT5 strip, a blue bulb and supplement alongside the LED.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You should include a lot more info about your tank. Doesn't even state how big it is.

But yeah, you should add more lighting, especially in the blue range. How powerful/wattage will depend on the size of your tank.

By the way, "saving money" on lighting, if you buy the wrong lights will end up costing you more money in the future to buy new lights again or in dead corals.


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You should include a lot more info about your tank. Doesn't even state how big it is.
> 
> But yeah, you should add more lighting, especially in the blue range. How powerful/wattage will depend on the size of your tank.
> 
> By the way, "saving money" on lighting, if you buy the wrong lights will end up costing you more money in the future to buy new lights again or in dead corals.


Sorry its a 45 g bow front i believe its about 18 inches deep


----------

